# ارجوكم ساعدوني باعطائي بعض المعلومات عن راس القطع cnc لقطع الخشب



## cadnet (7 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجوكم ساعدوني باعطائي بعض المعلومات عن راس القطع cnc لقطع الخشب ماهي الاحجام التي يتم استخدامها بشكل اساسي وكيف شكلها
علما انني احتاجها لغرض تجربتها على ماكنة cnc قمت بتصنيعها ولا اعرف شكل ريشة القطع وما هي المقاسات هل هي كبيرة وما اصغر مقاس يمكن العمل علية 
تحياتي


----------



## salah_design (7 مارس 2010)

cadnet قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجوكم ساعدوني باعطائي بعض المعلومات عن راس القطع cnc لقطع الخشب ماهي الاحجام التي يتم استخدامها بشكل اساسي وكيف شكلها
> علما انني احتاجها لغرض تجربتها على ماكنة cnc قمت بتصنيعها ولا اعرف شكل ريشة القطع وما هي المقاسات هل هي كبيرة وما اصغر مقاس يمكن العمل علية
> تحياتي


تحياتي لك يا اخي
بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع لك هذا الموقع يشرح لك عنها وبالضغط على الصورة يعطيك احجامها
المشكلة ليست بالحجم الراس بل باللاقط الذي يمسك الراس 
http://bitsbits.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_14&zenid=61a4655407c85c80c6bf66c1d4f4d73a

http://www.2linc.com/

ارجوا ان تستفيد من هذه المواقع


----------



## ابو بحـر (8 مارس 2010)

cadnet قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجوكم ساعدوني باعطائي بعض المعلومات عن راس القطع cnc لقطع الخشب ماهي الاحجام التي يتم استخدامها بشكل اساسي وكيف شكلها
> علما انني احتاجها لغرض تجربتها على ماكنة cnc قمت بتصنيعها ولا اعرف شكل ريشة القطع وما هي المقاسات هل هي كبيرة وما اصغر مقاس يمكن العمل علية
> تحياتي


السلام عليكم يا غالي اولا كل ماكينات السي ان سي بكل العالم لا تقبل الا هذه الاشكال من القواطع ارفقتها لك بالصورة فهذه القواطع ممكن حسابها و تعريفها على اي ماكينة شاهد الصورة لنكمل الحديث 





الخشب مادة ليست قاسية و لكن تسبب بحرق الفريزات بسرعة و خصوصا إذا كان الشخص اللذي يعمل عليها غير خبير الخشب الناشف يحتاج الى فرايز الماس فقط و اذا استخدمت فريزات بولاد عادي سيكون عمرها قصير جدا اما بالنسبة الى قياس الفريزة القاطعة كل ماكينة يوجد معها مماسك متعددة اسمها البانس تكون بعدة قياسات و هي قياسات عالمية ممكن توجد بانسات من 2 ميلي الى 30 ميلي على حسب حجم الماكينة اما الماكينات الصغيرة الصينية اللتي بانسها ER11 اكبر ممسك لها 7 ميلي انت عندما تشتري موتور الحفر اشتري معه جميع قياسات البانسات اللتي ممكن تستخدم معه فكل حجم و له استخداماته الخاصة 
و السلام خير ختام 


​


----------



## cadnet (8 مارس 2010)

رحم الله والديكم لسرعة الجواب
اخي ابو بحر اراس الذي اشتريتة 6 ملم فقط مع مصغر اضافي اطلب منك لو تتكرم علية بوضع صور حقيقية للقواطع التي وضعتها لعدم وضوح الرسم من الشكل الحقيقي علما الرسم التي اريد ان اقطعة هو ثلاثي الابعاد ( وجة انسان )
والله يرحم والديك في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## salah_design (8 مارس 2010)

cadnet قال:


> رحم الله والديكم لسرعة الجواب
> اخي ابو بحر اراس الذي اشتريتة 6 ملم فقط مع مصغر اضافي اطلب منك لو تتكرم علية بوضع صور حقيقية للقواطع التي وضعتها لعدم وضوح الرسم من الشكل الحقيقي علما الرسم التي اريد ان اقطعة هو ثلاثي الابعاد ( وجة انسان )
> والله يرحم والديك في الدنيا والاخرة


اخي الكريم هذه مواقع لطلبك ان شاء الله تستفيد منها
http://www.antaresinc.net/FactCutterGeometry.html
http://www.optimatech.co.in/cnc-tools.html


----------



## cadnet (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اود تقديم شكري الجزل الجزل الجزيل لكم
واود ان اثقل عليكم واطلب منكم طلب ارجو ان تساعدوني فية وان تختار لي نوع مع المقاس بصراحة لم استطع التحديد اي نوع من التي عرضتموها كوني مبتدا وارجو منكم كون لكم خبرة في هذا المجال وبحسب ارائكم الشخصية وخبرتكم دون تحميلكم اي مسؤلية عن ماذا يحصل عندي 
وسوف اوضح لكم احتياجي هو اداة قطع يمكنها ان تعطي دقة عالية من التفاصيل للنحت على الخشب 
اعتذر عن كثرة الحاحي مع تمنياتي لكم بمزيد من التقدم والازدهار في عملكم


----------



## salah_design (14 مارس 2010)

cadnet قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اود تقديم شكري الجزل الجزل الجزيل لكم
> واود ان اثقل عليكم واطلب منكم طلب ارجو ان تساعدوني فية وان تختار لي نوع مع المقاس بصراحة لم استطع التحديد اي نوع من التي عرضتموها كوني مبتدا وارجو منكم كون لكم خبرة في هذا المجال وبحسب ارائكم الشخصية وخبرتكم دون تحميلكم اي مسؤلية عن ماذا يحصل عندي
> وسوف اوضح لكم احتياجي هو اداة قطع يمكنها ان تعطي دقة عالية من التفاصيل للنحت على الخشب
> اعتذر عن كثرة الحاحي مع تمنياتي لكم بمزيد من التقدم والازدهار في عملكم


اخي الكريم
هناك عدة عوامل تلعب دور في اظهار دقة عالية بالنحت على الخشب وكلها ترتبط ببعض من اجل اخراج العمل كما تريده ومن هذه العوامل
1- اختيار سكينة القطع المناسبة ( البنطه )
2- عمر سكينة القطع ( البنطه ) بمعنى ان تكون مازالت تحافظ على جودتها وان لا يكون فيها تكسير على حوافها
3- دقة رزليوشن الصفحة التي نعدها ( صفحة العمل ) قبل بداية العمل
4- اختيار السرعات المناسبة 
5- نوعية المادة المراد النحت عليها 
وهذه الامور تكتسبها بالممارسه
6- كلما كانت المسافة بين الخطوط قليلة كلما زادت دقة النحت 
7- استخدام اكثر من سكينة حفر ( بنطه ) في العمل ويفضل اختيار البنطه الكبيرة من اجل تحديد التفاصيل العامة ومن ثم اختيار البنطه التي تعطيك دقة في اظهار التفاصيل وهذه تعتمد على حجم العمل ولكن في النهاية يجب ان تستخدم بنطه من ذوات الاحجام الصغيرة لكي تعطيك دقة في حواف الرسم 
هذا ما اعلمه من خبرتي البسيطه ارجو ان تستفيد ولو بجزء بسيط من المعلومات والتي اتمنى ان تكون صحيحة


----------



## cadnet (14 مارس 2010)

الله يرحم والديك - كلامك حلو - اسوف اسهل عليك اختياري من خلال اختيار نوع المعيار الذي حددة وبالاخير اتمنى ان تتكرم علي - واكون شاكر لك بان تشير علي قاطعين واحد كبير والثاني صغير
1- المعيار الاول بنسبة للختيار هذا متروك لك
2- عمر سكينة - متوسط - يحدد لك بوضوح من خلال اجابتي على معاير الاخرى
3- الدقة - عالية 
4- السرعة بطيئة
5- مادة العمل - الواح خشب تتراوح سماكتها بين 2 سم الى 5 سم
6- الخطوط متقابربة
7- كما قلت افضل استخدام اداة قطع كبيرة ثم اداة قطع صغيرة
واكرر اعتذاري على كثرة الطلب والله ياخي اشتريت 12 اداة قطع لحد الان - بالاضافة للاداة التي تاتي مع النحات وكلها لا تعطي دقة في الملامح - لذا ارجو منك بحسب خبرتك بان تقترح علية واحدة كبرة وواحدة صغيرة وارجوك ان تكون واضحة اما صورة او اسم شركة مع قيساس واعلم انك وضعت لي مواقع كثيرة لكن كل موقع يحتوي على المئات من ادوات القطع


----------



## salah_design (14 مارس 2010)

cadnet قال:


> الله يرحم والديك - كلامك حلو - اسوف اسهل عليك اختياري من خلال اختيار نوع المعيار الذي حددة وبالاخير اتمنى ان تتكرم علي - واكون شاكر لك بان تشير علي قاطعين واحد كبير والثاني صغير
> 1- المعيار الاول بنسبة للختيار هذا متروك لك
> 2- عمر سكينة - متوسط - يحدد لك بوضوح من خلال اجابتي على معاير الاخرى
> 3- الدقة - عالية
> ...


انا حاضر سابعث لك بافضل البنطات للاستخدام بس ارجو افادتي هل سوف تعمل رسمة ثري دي ام انك تعمل حفر فقط
وارجوا ارسال صورة العمل المراد القيام به وحجم العمل حتى افيدك ان شاء الله 
كما ارجوا ارسال سماكة العمل وليس سماكه الخشب
وعلى كل الاحوال انا افضل استخدام البنطه 6 مم هذه الاولى 
والثانية حسب حجم العمل وافضل 2 مم وهناك بنطه مختصة بحفر الثري دي 
ويكون شكلها من الامام بشكل نص دائرة


----------



## cadnet (14 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي 
العمل المراد القيام بة مشابة للرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=54297&d=1268494871


----------



## salah_design (15 مارس 2010)

cadnet قال:


> مشكور اخي
> العمل المراد القيام بة مشابة للرابط
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=54297&d=1268494871


حجم العمل كام 
لان كلما كان حجم العمل صغير وعمق الحفر قليل كلما استخدمت بنطه سغيرة وهناك اعمال لا تحتاج لبنطه كبيرة او بنطه صغيرة 
فاذا كان العمل صغير فانت مباشرة تستخدم بنطه صغيرة وخاصه اذا كان العمل تفاصيله كثيرة
واسال الله ان يدخل اخي ابو بحر ويفيدك بخبرته
وانا ان شاء الله رح اعمل جهدي لمساعدتك


----------

